# Horrible Pixelation with Verizon Fios since early July 2014



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

So I live in massachusetts and have already placed 1 call to Fios where they told me that they see the problem and are fixing it...They then contacted me and said it was fixed..and it barely was. Still RS corrected but very few uncorrected....Now we are into the uncountable errors and multiple channels won't even tune in the 600's (HD) and even the basic HD is a mess...

Anyone else with fios Massachusetts having this issue lately?
I am going to call tomorrow...


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

How old are the coax cables in your home and between your home and the Verizon utility box connection? I'd start by replacing the coax cables within your home, if more that a few years old. Another thing to consider is damage from chewing rodents. A rat or squirrel chewed the cable tv coax on the utility pole drop to my home. Caused bad pixelation and freeze ups.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Check and see if your internal wiring is RG59 coax. RG59 was fine for old cableTV installations but the wider bandwidth requirements for FIOS and satellite as well as standard digital cable require RG6.

FIOS also tends to send out a much stronger signal than digital cable, which could have the same effect as a weak signal. Overdriving the tuners can also cause pixelation.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Well I just took my unit apart and I am a victim of the bulging caps. I am hoping that this can cause the tuning problems. Looks like I am going to have to get out the ole' soldering iron I haven't used since my Western Digital controller board fiasco of '04...Now to seek out the correct parts list for capacitors...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The capacitance and voltage ratings should be printed right on the side of the caps. Digi-Key and Mouser are probably your best bets to find quality replacements.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sender_name said:


> Well I just took my unit apart and I am a victim of the bulging caps. I am hoping that this can cause the tuning problems. Looks like I am going to have to get out the ole' soldering iron I haven't used since my Western Digital controller board fiasco of '04...Now to seek out the correct parts list for capacitors...


At the risk of being redundant, be sure to get radial low ESR caps rated for 105 degrees.

Which model number (TCDxxxxxx) do you have?

There are several threads around here about the capacitor problem with lists (including Mouser or Digi-Key part numbers) for the 648250 power supply and separate lists for the two different brands of 652160/658000 power supplies.

Now tell me about this WD controller board thing.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I got the caps list from the Series 3 caps thread and fixed it friday night...ALL GOOD! What a relief and an amazing DIY fix...The solder on the Tivo board was really tough to melt with my 25W iron but I got it off.


----------

